# How To Tame A Cow?



## chronic66 (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a year old holstein heifer. How would a person go about taming her so that I could even think about milking her? She does seem to have a curiosity about people but is very wary also. Doesn't let you get close?


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Start with feed..cubes tame down cows easy.

I dont have dairy, but my brangus heifer was a range cow for her whole 2 year life. She was a wild thing. 

Now I can scratch her head and neck and hand feed her and she comes running when called. It takes time and patience.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Cows are social creatures, so if you're the only company she has, I'd say there's a good chance she'll come around.

Some cows just never warm up to people, though. It's been 3 years, and my Twister still hates me, darn it! Occasionally I can get a halfhearted lick outta her, but that's about all. Mostly she would prefer I just left her alone, and mostly that's what I do, respect her boundaries. 

I just dewormed her the other day, so it will be a few months before she'll let me approach her again. *sigh*

Yours is young, though, so I'd say there is hope. Use food to bring her close to you. Get her used to eating out of your hand. Talk to her in a friendly voice while she eats. Hang around for awhile, let her get used to your movements at close range. 

Cows like their rumps and briskets scratched. Eventually she may let you close enough to do this. 

On the other end of the spectrum, if you have a chute, or a friend who can rope her and tie her up, you can restrain her and get her used to being handled this way. I had to do this with a heifer once. She was used to being handled daily, but at about the age of 4 months or so, she suddenly decided she wasn't going to let humans touch her anymore! After a few days of being wishy-washy, and putting up with her nonsense, I roped her, tied her to the fence, and put my hands all over her until she settled down and got over her silliness! Turned her loose, and the next day she was back to her old friendly self again. (She's Michiganfarmer's milk cow now.)


----------

